# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Gjellët e ftohta - peshk,mëlçi e më shumë...

## Fiori

_Gjellë të ftohta. Gjellët e ftohta zakonisht përgati-
ten në raste festash me peshk, mish e shpendë të shoqë-
ruara me garnitura perimesh të ndryshme._


*Peshk i zier me majonezë e sallatë*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Peshku, që nuk ka shumë hala si p.sh. qefulli, le-
vreku, korani, koceja me peshë jo më pak se 500 gr pas-
trohet nga luspat e të brendshmet, lahet dhe vihet për
tu zier. 1 hidhet ujë derisa të mbulohet dhe kur të marrë
valë shtohen qepë (të pjekura mbi sobë), karota, rrënjë
selino, majdanoz, disa kokrra piper dhe kripë. Lihet të
ziejë rreth 20-25 minuta dhe pasfaj ftohet në lëngun e vet.

Peshku i ftohur hiqet me kujdes, ndahet koka dhe
bishti kurse pjesës tjetër i hiqet shtylla kumzore dhe
lëkura, duke patur kujdes që tuli (filetoja) të mos thër-
mohet. Ne një pjatancë vendoset sallatë pertmesh e për-
zier, e rregulluar me majonezë, nga të dyja anët e salla-
tës ose mbi të, vendosen filetat e peshkut. Peshku mbu-
lohet me salcë majoneze dhe zbukurohet me .karota, me
speca gogozhare, me feta limoni, ullmj, vezë të ziera me
gjethe sallate jeshile dhe majdanoz. Mënyrat e zbukuri-
mit janë të ndryshme dhe varen. nga dëshira e çdo amvi-
se.

Për 1 peshk 800-900 gr duhen sallatë e gatshme 1
kg; majonezë për sallatën dhe peshkun 1 filxhan çaji,
ullinj 1 filxhan çaji, limon 1 kokërr, karota për zbu-

kurim 3-4 copë, gogozhare, jeshillëqe (sallatë e maj-
danoz vezë 2-3; kokrra. 


*Rosto viçi, derri ose dashi*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rostoja e viçit, e derrit ose e dashit pasi të jetë
ftohur pritet në feta të holla, në drejtim të kundërt të
fijeve, vihet në pjatë në formë shkalle dhe zbukurohet
me ullinj, kastraveca. turshi, me domate të prera në fe-
ta, me rrepka të kuqe, qepë të njoma ose me ndonjë sa-
llatë tjetër të stines. Mund të shoqërohet me salcë ma-
joneze ose mustardë (salcë e përgatitur me sinap).

Për 500 gr mish tul duhen

yndyrë 3-4 lugë gjelle, karota, selino, qepë për pje-
kje nga 1 kokërr sejcila, perime të stinës 1 kg, ma-
jonezë 1/2 filxhan çaji.


*Turli mishi e ftohtë*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Për përgatitjen e kësaj gjelle merren 3-4 lloje mishra
p.sh. rosto, sallam proshut dhe ndonjë copë pulë (zako-
nish pjesa e bardhë).

Në një pjatancë vendosen në rreshta copat e mishit
dhe si garniturë jepen sallata të stinës si kastraveca,
domate ose turshi. Gjella shoqërohet me salcë majoneze,
ose mustardë.

Për 500 gr mishra të ndryshëm duhen

perime për gamiturë rreth 1 kg, vaj e uthull për
perime 3-4 lugë, kripë, majdanoz për zbukurim.


*Tru të zier me majonezë*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Trutë vihen në ujë të ftohtë rreth 30 minuta që ti
bymehet cipa dhe ti hiqet gjaku. Duke mbajtur duart në
ujë pastrojmë cipën. Trutë e pastruar vendosen në ten-
xhere dhe u hidhet ujë sa të mbulohen, uthull, kripë, pi-
per e dafinë. Tenxherja vihet në zjarr të javashëm dhe
lihet të zlejë rreth 20 minuta. Trutë e zier ftohen në
lëngun e vet, kullohen, priten në feta, vendosen në pjatë,
u vihet garniturë me patate, fcarota të prera në kubikë
të vegjël si dhe bizele të ziera e të ftohura. Mbi trutë hi-
dhet majonezë dhe majdanoz i grirë imët. Majoneza mund
të jepet dhe në pjatë të vogel të veçantë.

Për 500 gr. tru duhen

patate 4-5 kokrra, karota 5-6 copë, bizele të njoma
1 filxhan çaji, majonezë 1/2 filxhan çaji, u.thull 3-4
lugë, kripë, piper, dafinë.


*Pjatë me mëlçi*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mëlçitë shpëlahen, pastrohen nga cipa dhe damarët
kryesorë, priten në copa dhe vendosen në tigan me yndyrë
të nxehtë. Skuqen 2-3 minuta, pastaj shtohen 4-5 luge
ujë, mbulohen me kapak dhe lihen për 5 mmuta. Në një
enë tjetër skuqet qepa derisa të zverdhet, pastaj mëlçitë
bashkë me qepët kalohen në makinën e mishit. Në purenë
e formuar shtohet gjalpë i freskët, kaçkavall i grirë
në rende, kripë, piper dhe të gjitha së bashku punohen
mirë me lugë druri. Në qoftë se pureja është shumë e tra-
shë hollohet me lëng mishi. Për këtë pjate mund të për-
doren dhe mëlçi derri, .të cilat, kanë vlere ushqimore te
njëllojtë me mëlçitë e tjera. 

Për 500 gr mëlçi duhen 
dhjamë derri ose vaj për skuqje 4-5 lugë gjelle, qe-
pe 2-3 kokrra, gjalpë. 100 gr, kaçkavall 50 gr kripë,
piper.

----------


## Fiori

*Veshka ose bumbrekë te skuqur*

Fare thjeshte dhe shpejt, per ata qe i pelqejne veshkat: mjafton ti pastroni mire _(megjithese ne pergjithesi kur i ble ne kuti ketu ne U.S. jane te para-pastruara gjithashtu)_. Me pas ndajini ne fela te vogla, vendosini ne tigan dhe lerini te fillojne te leshojne ate lengun e tyre vete ne zjarr fare te ngadalte _(pasi shpesh per shkak te ngrirjes leshojne dhe tip uji qe e kane mbledhur)_. Mblidheni me luge dhe derdheni lengun dhe me pas hidhni vaj ulliri, piper te zi, kripe si dhe mund te shtoni ndonje ereze tjeter sipas deshires.

----------


## PINK

Ti i ke gatuar ato aty ?

----------


## Fiori

Pse, pe ndonje fije floku : ) Nq se po, jo nuk i kam gatuar une. Nq se te duken te mira, po!

----------


## PINK

> Pse, pe ndonje fije floku : ) Nq se po, jo nuk i kam gatuar une. Nq se te duken te mira, po!


Po mi duken yammi. Une i preferoj shume veshkat. Me shume se melcite . (Keto sikur ma prishin gojen ,  sikur te shijojne pastaj te lene ate shijen qe me ben te mos i ha me )

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

vdes per melci dhe plenc :P

----------


## TikTak

pinko qeke ftof tajare daje. mos ha mi molci ene veshka se gjith papasterit e kafshes njaty mblidhen. ha spinaq si popay hahahahah se duhet per qumshin e qunit

----------


## PINK

Tiko , ato lahen mire e mire dhe une i jap nje te zier (10 min ) para . Pastaj nuk i hame aq shpesh sa te na bejne dem. Duhet nderruar menu-ja se na merziten te njejtat ushqime perdite. 

Pale trute si jane , yammi .

----------


## Fiori

Salmon i skuqur

Te pergatisesh tavolinen me poshte duhen me pak se 30 min (Duke permbledhur ketu dhe 10 min qe salmoni qendroi ne uje te ngrohte sepse e kisha futur ne frigorifer dhe ishte disi i ngrire. Oh, dhe uji nuk duhet shume i nxehte qe te mos gatuhet salmoni : ) )

Kjo lloj pergatitje eshte mjaft e mire per nje dreke per dy veta duke pare "eagles" ne tv per shembull. Salmonin gjithashtu do e rekomandoja te mos haej i skuqur pasi humbasin vlerat, plus ne fund duhet ti kullosh vajin. Ndersa nq se e fut ne nje tave ne furre per 5-10min behet me i shijshem. Por kjo varet nga shijet e njerzve pasi ka nga ata qe njoh une qe vetem te skuqur e hane...

Perberesit nuk jane shume gjithashtu. Mjafton kripe, piper i zi, pak vaj, limon, sallate sipas pelqesesh, vere e mire dhe te tjerat i mbulon salmoni  :shkelje syri: 


Ju befte mire!

----------


## Leila

Mmmm... kisha neps per salmon gjithe veres. Edhe une e urrej te ulem perballe dashurorit... e dua o perbri o bjer e vdis, qe ne njeren dore te kap lugen kurse me tjetren te kap... ohu! :-D

----------


## Fiori

*Qofte me salcë*

_Per 4-5 persona duhen:_
Mish 1 filxhan caji
Qepe - 2 kokrra
Therime buke - 75 gr (2 feta)
Veze - 2 kokrra
Kripe, piper, majdanoz
Miell - 2 luge (per qoftet) - _une nuk e perdor miellin dhe me duket se dalin si me mire keshtu_
Miell - 1 luge gjelle (per salcen)
Vaj - 4-5 luge
Domate 3-4 kokrra
Salce 1 luge gjelle
Hudhra 3-4 thelpinj
Uthull 2 luge gjelle
Uje 2 filxhan kafeje (per salcen)

_Pergatitja e qofteve_
Qoftet pergatiten zakonisht me mish lope, te perzier me mish derri; ne kete rast ato dalin me te buta dhe me te shijshme.
Mishi pritet ne copa te vogla dhe grihet ne makine se bashku me qepen dhe hudhrat. Ne masen e mishit hidhet veze, kripe, piper i zi, majdanoz dhe buke bajate e zbutur me qumesht ose uje (ose perdorni therrime buke te gatshme). Masa perzihet mire, dhe ndahet ne qofte; cdo qofteje i jepet forma e rrumbullaket ose ovale, pastaj kalohen ne miell dhe skuqen ne tigan me yndyre nga te dyja anet. Duhet patur parasysh se qofteve gjate fergimit nuk u duhet hedhur shume yndyre. 

_Pergatitja e Salces_
Ne tigan me yndyre kaurdisen qepe te grira holle. Kur qepa merr nje ngjyre si te kuqerremte shtohet miell, kaurdisen se bashku dhe pastaj shtohen domatet e qeruara e te grira holle. Kaurdisen edhe pak pastaj i shtohet uje, uthull, kripe, piper, flete dafine dhe hudhra te shtypura, dhe lihen derisa te marrin vale. Kjo mase i hidhet siper qofteve te shtruara ne tave dhe se bashku futen ne furre.
Pasi hiqen nga furra ato vendosen ne pjata dhe mbulohen me salce e majdanoz te grire holle. Kjo gjelle mund te shoqerohet edhe me patate te skuqura, te ziera, pure patate dhe perime te tjera.

----------


## Fiori

Kam mbi një vit (puthuaj dy) që s'kam ngrënë mëlçi e sot seç më vajti mëndja  :xx:  E ka fajin orari i drekës më duket.

----------


## l'amoureuse

> Salmon i skuqur
> 
> Te pergatisesh tavolinen me poshte duhen me pak se 30 min (Duke permbledhur ketu dhe 10 min qe salmoni qendroi ne uje te ngrohte sepse e kisha futur ne frigorifer dhe ishte disi i ngrire. Oh, dhe uji nuk duhet shume i nxehte qe te mos gatuhet salmoni : ) )
> 
> Kjo lloj pergatitje eshte mjaft e mire per nje dreke per dy veta duke pare "eagles" ne tv per shembull. Salmonin gjithashtu do e rekomandoja te mos haej i skuqur pasi humbasin vlerat, plus ne fund duhet ti kullosh vajin. Ndersa nq se e fut ne nje tave ne furre per 5-10min behet me i shijshem. Por kjo varet nga shijet e njerzve pasi ka nga ata qe njoh une qe vetem te skuqur e hane...
> 
> Perberesit nuk jane shume gjithashtu. Mjafton kripe, piper i zi, pak vaj, limon, sallate sipas pelqesesh, vere e mire dhe te tjerat i mbulon salmoni 
> 
> 
> Ju befte mire!


Salmoni lezetin e ka crudo,i  tymosur ,shoqeruar me vere te bardhe.

----------


## ChuChu

> Salmoni lezetin e ka crudo,i  tymosur ,shoqeruar me vere te bardhe.


ose i gjalle fare ala sashimi, prere holle, me ginger e soy sauce anash (vete perdor limon ne vend te soy sauce).  yum, yum, yum.
ah sushi, dashuria ime e madhe e vogel.

----------

